# Auf einmal ein Ram Riegel meiner Corsair Dominator GT 2000 Serie defekt.  Hoffnung auf Garantie?



## knightmare80 (16. Juli 2016)

Guten Abend dem Support und Hallo den Usern hier im Forum,
ich habe ein Problem und hoffe auf eine gute Lösung.

Kurz zum Problem, das Mainboard meldet bei einem Riegel den Fehlercode 55 und bei den anderen 3Stück läuft es ohne Murren.

Es handelt sich um ein Modul der seltenen Serie CMG4GX3M2A2000C8 2000Mhz, 8-8-8-24, 1,65V ver2.1 09340556

Mein System Asus Maximus Z68 Extreme,i7-2600k, GTX970, Win 10

Gibt es auf solche Module noch Garantie? 
Denke eher nicht, habe ja nicht einmal eine Rechnung... ist echt lang her... Waren so tolle Riegel und machten niemals Probleme...

Habe bei Corsair ein Ticket aufgemacht
Kundenvorgangs-Nr. 6799407


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (17. Juli 2016)

Die dinger sind doch älter als 8Jahre alt oder?Jetzt ist die frage wie damals es geregelt waren mit Garantie bzw.Laufzeit.
Auf jedemfall gilt seit aktuellsten bei Corsair: Mit Wirkung zum 8. April 2016, folgende Garantiezeiten gelten je nach Produkt :siehe Link,ganz nach unten scrollen

warranty

Bei älteren Produkten wo noch damals andere Regelung gabs muß man zuerst Support bei Corsair anfragen allerdings ohne eine Rechnung ist das für die Katz würde ich sagen.
Ich habs so noch in Erinnerung das die Corsair Dominator GT Module (ich glaube) 10 Jahre Garantie hätte,bin mir aber jetzt nicht ganz sicher.Wie auch immer gilt bei älteren Produkten:

Veraltete oder Eingestellte Produkte

Eine veraltete oder nicht mehr produziert wird mit dem gleichen Produkt, falls verfügbar ersetzt werden. Wenn Corsair nicht in der Lage ist, um die veraltete oder nicht mehr produziert mit dem gleichen Produkt zu ersetzen, Corsair wird die veraltete oder nicht mehr produziert, nach eigenem Ermessen, mit einem Produkt mit ähnlicher Funktion und Kapazität ersetzen. 
Aber kannste im Link selber lesen.

grüße Brex


----------



## knightmare80 (17. Juli 2016)

Danke, deshalb habe ich ein Ticket aufgemacht. Aber finde man sollte sich immer eine 2. Meinung einholen 

Also gekauft habe ich die Riegel vor 4 oder 5 Jahren, wenn es drauf ankommt würde ich mal meine alten Rechnungen durchsuchen. Da ich aber ne menge gekauft habe, sind das einige Ordner geworden... Sind bei  meinen Eltern im Keller und auch  nur, weil ich Rechnungen erst nach 10 Jahren wegschmeiße. ( Bin nebenberuflich selbständig)

Vielleicht geht es ja auch so... der Aufwand zu suchen wäre mir im Moment zu hoch.


----------



## Bluebeard (27. Juli 2016)

Hi knightmare80,

melde dich bitte nochmals in deinem Ticket und gib die Info das du die Rechnung nicht mehr finden kannst. Wir schauen dann, was wir noch machen können. 

Die Seite zur Garantie gibt es auch auf Deutsch, ein Google Translate ist daher nicht nötig: warranty - Der Link in dem Post oben wurde angepasst.

Grüße


----------

